# Cow just calved, now she is panting.



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

This is our jerseys second lactation, and she just calved this evening. Healthy little bull calf that is doing good. Mabel on the other hand is having problems I think. She will moo or bellow and then start panting with her tongue out. It's cool tonight so I don't think it's because she is hot. Her ears are warm, but she has a swelling on her right back leg high up next to the udder. It feels like muscle knots. Any ideas what the panting could be from? I do have a large tube of calcium gel available just in case.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I would think she is trying to pass the afterbirth.

Make sure she is up and the calf is nursing within 12 hours. The sooner the better, actually.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

The calcium wont hurt her but sounds like what Willow Girl said. She is still having contractions, hence the panting and sounding. Nursing will certainly hasten the process for her. Best of luck and congrats.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Something isn't right you need a vet. Passing after birth won't cause a cow to pant or bellow.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

How is she?

I agree with Allen W. Could there be another calf in there?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Shades of Gray said:


> Her ears are warm, but she has a swelling on her right back leg high up next to the udder. It feels like muscle knots. Any ideas what the panting could be from? I do have a large tube of calcium gel available just in case.


Cramps? Might she have cramps? In humans that can be a symptom of low calcium, but not always.

How is she doing today? 

I don't know anything about cattle, I just saw that bit about "muscle knots" and it reminded me of human health problems: I am an RN.


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I would check for a twin before anything else.


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! No, there is no twin but I can't find where she had him to make sure she cleaned out properly. But she is doing much better today, no panting or bawling. I was freaking cause I read somewhere that panting after calving could mean she ruptured a lung while pushing, and the outlook for that is grim. She is keeping a very close eye on him, as the dogs are curious and want to check him out but she keeps running them off. She's a good momma!
The swelling/knots are gone out of her right leg and are now in her left leg, same spot. There is a pic of the swelling, and a few of the cute little turd, he is JerseyXMurray Grey.















Two white socks






























MaxFactor checking out his new little uncle


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Well for starters she looks to be doing good. As to the swelling could be many things. There is a large vein there that could have reputed but she is doing better. So that ruled out. Next would be a bee or hornet sting. Seen a few welts like that this summer from the cow swatting hornets.

Now to the tongue and bellowing. Did she only do when you got close to here? If so she was using it as a selfdefense play. Swiss are real good at acting like they are "dieing" too. Mouth wide open tounge straight out. They do it too get you to back off and leave them alone.
Bob


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

hope momma and baby are doing good but one question what happend to her tail? it looks kind of short.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

My guess is she's a former dairy cow that had her switch lopped off so she couldn't contaminate the milk or equipment, whatever, with it. Hope she gets help with fly control.


----------

